# String jig help



## billybobtex (Feb 12, 2009)

I also am looking at building a string jig. I have looked through the posts, but need something that will go to the longer lengths for some of the single cam bows.


----------



## atjunkie (Jul 18, 2006)

There are a couple on here now. Look like they would work great. But I would like to see more.


----------



## sticbow (Feb 29, 2004)

I welded my post bases, then used Uni-strut for the base. I also screw it to a 2x6 so it's more stable. 36" up to 12 feet if needed.

Uni-strut can be purchased from any plumbing outlet or Home depot I believe carries it now.


----------



## itz gunnar (Jan 25, 2009)

does anybody have a full set of plans with a tensionier that I could build from


----------



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

itz gunnar said:


> I am interested in learning to make my own strings so any info on how to go about this endeavor for learning or info would be greatly appreciated and if anyone out there has plans for a great string jig for up to about 110"'s I could really use the info.
> 
> Thanks in advance for all your help


There are some excellent posts/threads on the subject of making strings on AT. I can dig up some links for you if you like. Also Brown Hornet suggested I check out GRIV's video. It is mostly about tuning but there is an excellent section on string building as well. Deezlin also has a DVD on string building but to my knowledge he is currently out unless you are buying his string jig. He said he was making a new DVD that would be available soon.


----------



## billybobtex (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks to all for the info


----------



## itz gunnar (Jan 25, 2009)

oldglorynewbie said:


> There are some excellent posts/threads on the subject of making strings on AT. I can dig up some links for you if you like. Also Brown Hornet suggested I check out GRIV's video. It is mostly about tuning but there is an excellent section on string building as well. Deezlin also has a DVD on string building but to my knowledge he is currently out unless you are buying his string jig. He said he was making a new DVD that would be available soon.


That would be great I have been looking but not finding what I am looking for


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

get in touch with little jon bow strings he has a dvd that is good on making strings. bcy string co. also has a dvd.


----------



## itz gunnar (Jan 25, 2009)

kc hay seed said:


> get in touch with little jon bow strings he has a dvd that is good on making strings. bcy string co. also has a dvd.


Thanks KC


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors (Jan 14, 2006)

A cheap and very easy string is to get a 10 foot length of electrical conduit channel at a hardware shop. I made 1 about 10 years ago and am still using it, I just bolted the cross bar to the front them used washers that fit inside the channell to put my sliding crossbar on, maybe #30 at best in it and has yet to fail me.


----------



## BKING267 (Sep 7, 2008)

oldglorynewbie said:


> There are some excellent posts/threads on the subject of making strings on AT. I can dig up some links for you if you like. Also Brown Hornet suggested I check out GRIV's video. It is mostly about tuning but there is an excellent section on string building as well. Deezlin also has a DVD on string building but to my knowledge he is currently out unless you are buying his string jig. He said he was making a new DVD that would be available soon.


Griv's and Deezlin's videos are the way to go. Both show different ways to build strings i have one from each of these guys. Also good guys to work with.


----------



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=239063

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=464240
^^^^ This one does not have any plans really but it can give you some ideas. If I were you I would get one or both of those string building DVDs and decide how you want to try building your strings and then build a jig/stretcher that will suit your needs.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=793600

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=826027

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=797373

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=775000

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=394318

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=60235

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=678770

Little John DVDs (Deezlin)

These each shed some light on string building for me in some way or another. I did not look through them individually to see how relevant they are to your question, these are just a few of the 76 threads I am subscribed to.


----------



## oddg241 (Nov 26, 2004)

*String Jig*

http://www.mac.asn.au/string_making.htm#2. String Jig


Not real plans but it shows one and I know you can figure it out from there. I'll keep looking for plans.


Don


----------



## oddg241 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Not detailed but you can see how it's made*

View attachment 301.bmp



Hope this helps you Gunnar


----------



## Storm1 (Jan 20, 2003)

What is the distance between the posts, center to center? I can't find a plan that shows it.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Mine's 7", what's important is making sure you have enough room to work.


----------



## atjunkie (Jul 18, 2006)

oddg241 said:


> View attachment 535081
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps you Gunnar


Could you make this strerch the string?


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

itz gunnar said:


> does anybody have a full set of plans with a tensionier that I could build from


i made a tensioner for myself, used some smaller brackets and it bolts to the UNI strut (which is only $15 for the heavy duty UNI) and i use 300# porch springs like these http://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...&sigr=11hhcqb14&sigi=11e2rb3of&sigb=13ek9vjgo
when these are bottomed out you get 300+ pounds of tension, depends on how much you compress. The brackets have holes and im using 4" eye bolts and that gives more than enough room on each side to compress the spring as much as you like.



atjunkie said:


> Could you make this strerch the string?


i wouldnt use jig post to stretch, but if the jig is on unistrut you can make brackets.

Ill try to get a few pics, i didnt make my string post's but made my stretcher and serving post's, the springs i got came in a 2 pack and i use the other one for serving, you can put as much tension as you prefer for serving with it.


----------



## oddg241 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Jig plans*

http://www.texasarchery.org/Documents/jig/NewJig.htm


----------



## Storm1 (Jan 20, 2003)

russ said:


> Mine's 7", what's important is making sure you have enough room to work.


Thanks for the info:thumbs_up


----------



## itz gunnar (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you dwagoner, oddg241 and oldglorynewbie and everyone else but I decided I will go the uni strut route but my major questions are how much strength do I need and here is a pic where I don't know what dimensions to use thanks for all the help

What dimensions should I use


----------



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

itz gunnar said:


> Thank you dwagoner, oddg241 and oldglorynewbie and everyone else but I decided I will go the uni strut route but my major questions are how much strength do I need and here is a pic where I don't know what dimensions to use thanks for all the help
> 
> What dimensions should I use


Let me preface this by saying I am no string making expert. I am just getting into this myself. I'm sure someone will correct me if I start to lead you astray. :wink:

 Mine is .250". I will not be putting mine under tension so I think this should be fine. I would think any dimension would be fine unless you are going to be using GRIV's method of using the tag ends of the string to serve your end loops. In that case a .5" post would make it impossible to make your end loops a reasonable size.
Mine are 1". Personal preference speaking here but I think just slightly longer perhaps 1.125" would be better. When you lay out your string you will lay the strands vertically. The extra room won't ever hurt.
Mine is 10" on center. The main thing here is room for your serving tool between posts if you decide to serve your end loops.
Mine is 7/8". I think Deezlin's is at least an inch and I have seen as small as .750" (seems like even smaller).
Mine is 7.250". Again the crucial thing here is clearance for your hands and serving tool.


----------



## itz gunnar (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you for the reply oldglorynewbie now I have a starting point that is solid thank you all for the help.


----------

